# Medical Internship For Students Studying In China



## Diamond92 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm a pakistani national and I'm studying MBBS in china. I'm a final year student and after this year we are required to do one year compulsory internship before graduation in any teaching hospital. Now my case is a bit complicated as I plan to do my one year internship in Malaysia but I'm unable to find any correct information. I went to several universities in Malaysia but they are offering me clinical electives. Is it the same thing as the one year compulsory internship? If not does anyone have any information about this? Please let me know....


----------

